# Minimum period of wait between visits as a tourist



## Yb2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure whether this topic has been discussed already but I don't seem to be able to find any relevant post on this forum. So any help would be very much appreciated!!

I don't have to apply for a visa in advance as a British citizen but don't know whether there is a minimum period of wait before I enter the country again on a tourist visa (stamp given at the airport). I'm going to Johannesburg for a week in September and wondering whether I can visit again in October on a tourist visa.

I've applied for a spouse visa and am waiting to collect the decision before my September flight to SA. Hopefully, I'll hear a good news and won't have to worry about interim solutions...


----------

